# Shimano Lot



## highship (Apr 11, 2022)

NOS Shimano lot for your consideration. Includes Dura Ace brake set, Dura Ace front derailleur, Dura Ace Shifting lever, Front freewheel system, a second shifting lever, a second derailleur, and cassette.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 12, 2022)

$100


----------



## highship (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for the offer, no deal.


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 24, 2022)

$200


----------



## highship (Apr 25, 2022)

No deal yet but almost there. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## highship (May 15, 2022)

anyone else?


----------



## TheChase1 (May 15, 2022)

165.23


----------

